
Greenland ice loss caused about 40 percent of total sea level rise in 2019 - pseudolus
https://phys.org/news/2020-04-alarms-greenland-ice-loss-sea.html
======
Kaiyou
> enough to raise the global watermark 1.5 millimetres

How is it even possible to measure increases this small? Isn't there an
unavoidable error range of at least centimeters?

~~~
11thEarlOfMar
They measured the loss of ice mass on Greenland with satellites, calculated
the volume of water that it melted into, and calculated the rise in the ocean
using the ocean's relative volume.

[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-019-1855-2](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-019-1855-2)

~~~
abdulhaq
What matters is the surface area of the oceans, rather than the volume.

